# Qu'est-ce qu'elle est dure !!!!!!!!!



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

...cette journée !!!! 

Vivement ce soir !!!!!!!!   

ps : petits pervers va !!!!!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

salaud


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Me disais aussi !! il peut pas me voir, j'ai tout fermé !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

J'en étais certain !!!!!!! ... la MGZ en tête du cortège !!!!!!!   
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Arf.. c'était un piège à MGZ. On est grillé ! Planque toi Tassin !!!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Damned, we are fait once encore like some rat as nous are


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

SKY !!!!! MY HUSBAND !!!!  :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Arf.. c'était un piège à MGZ. On est grillé ! Planque toi Tassin !!!!


Allez ! refais moi le coup du : "Oh my God, we are fait like a rat" ...........    
...et t'en fais pas, j'ai encore des couches de réserve !!!!!!! :love:


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (23 Juin 2004)

top drole ce post... allez un coup de boule à facette pour vous ..


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2004)

quel piège à mouche se sont tous fais engluer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Allez ! refais moi le coup du : "Oh my God, we are fait like a rat" ...........
> ...et t'en fais pas, j'ai encore des couches de réserve !!!!!!! :love:


Trop tard !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Arfffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

J't'ai devancé Zebig


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Faut dire, y'a eu comme un goulet d'étranglement là


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

pour en revenir au sujet : ... quelle journée de merde c'est vrai 
Se faire enfoncer une seringue très longue et très dure dans la gencive ... :rateau:
Sans compter sur un p'tit chef à 2 balles au boulot ...


peut même pas manger en plus


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Tu te shoot bizarement toi, moi je le fait putot dans le bras


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> quelle journée de merde
> Se faire enfoncer.....


...c'est vraiment une journée de merde alors !!!!! Arffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!


----------



## woulf (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est vraiment une journée de merde alors !!!!! Arffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!




Faut suivre thebig, finn il parlait de ses gencives 

Petit pervers, va


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Moi je trouve qu'il a un esprit sain Zebig


----------



## woulf (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve qu'il a un esprit sain Zebig



un esprit sein plutôt


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...cette journée !!!!
> 
> Vivement ce soir !!!!!!!!
> 
> ps : petits pervers va !!!!!!!! :love: :love:




Ben moi la mienne est plus longue : c'est la semaine  que je trouve dure...


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Oui j'y ai pensé qu'une fois envoyé


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Juin 2004)

T'en fais pas thebig, demain, c'est frites ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas thebig, demain, c'est frites ...


...heureusement qu'il me reste ça !!!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu te shoot bizarement toi, moi je le fait putot dans le bras




 :hein: parce que toi les dents on te les plantes dans le bras ?  :mouais:  :love:   

_ca doit encore un truc de gamers qui se font mettre (hihi  ) des implants pour tout déchiqueter  )_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

y a pas que la journée de dure : les sandwitch aussi  :hein:    :love:


----------



## woulf (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...heureusement qu'il me reste ça !!!!!!!



Et une bonne grosse fricadelle, rien que pour toi, mon lapin


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Ca me fait pensé que j'ai faim


...cassoulet ou choucroute ??


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> y a pas que la journée de dure : les sandwitch aussi  :hein:    :love:





			
				Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas thebig, demain, c'est frites ...



Si j'osais je demanderais bien à thebig de m'envoyer de la purée  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> y a pas que la journée de dure : les sandwitch aussi :hein:  :love:


...baguette molle rôti... y'a que ça de vrai ! demande à Roberto !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait pensé que j'ai faim
> 
> 
> ...cassoulet ou choucroute ??



j'opte pour le cône glacé


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto ??, Le bresilien opéré du bois de boulogne ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et une bonne grosse fricadelle, rien que pour toi, mon lapin


... Oh merci Cher Confrère Raveur !!!!!!!!   

... Woulf et Thebig : les latons-raveurs du forum !!!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhh wahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   aïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïï yaaïïïaaaaïïïaaaaaaaïïïaaaaaaaaïïï * 

Ouhlàlà qu'ca fait mal !!!!!


----------



## Grug2 (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> j'opte pour le cône glacé


 pense à tes dents :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Grug2 (23 Juin 2004)

trop tard.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Woulf et Thebig : les latons-raveurs du forum !!!!!!!



je me joins à vous les castors seniors : j'ai une dent longue


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhh wahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   aïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïï yaaïïïaaaaïïïaaaaaaaïïïaaaaaaaaïïï *
> 
> Ouhlàlà qu'ca fait mal !!!!!


Euh Finn !!!! Aurais-tu la décence d'aller mourir dehors si tu veux bien !!!!! 
Tu vois pas qu'un gars qui souffre ça fait désordre dans nos conneries !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> trop tard.



c'est pas la glace mais plutot le saint nectaire  ( purée je la sens bien profond l'infection là   )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (purée je la sens bien profond)


Euh ! les admins ... c'est pas parce qu'il est modérateur qu'il faut le laisser faire non !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> j'opte pour le cône glacé



si jp était dans le coin je lui demanderais bien une petite perfusion avec quelques nutriments ....

Ah et si jamais il te restait un peu de la morphine ..    :hosto:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

sérieux c'est pas une dent humaine qu'il m'a posé ..  c'est une incisive de requin : au premier machonnement ca te transperce ton autre dent en bas que tu as


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

Yip ! Os court !  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Yip ! Os court !  :love:


...mais en fait, ça t'empêche pas de poster à ce que je remarque !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

pas de jpmiss, pas de Yip ... bon un infirmier tant pis ca fera l'affaire : Paul


----------



## Fulvio (23 Juin 2004)

Moi, c'est la côte pour rentrer chez moi, que je trouve longue et dure. A faire en vélo. Bon, elle est pas si longue, mais elle est vraiment dure.

Mais je m'ennorgueillis de m'en faire une aussi dure tous les jours, et même souvent deux fois par  jour. C'est qu'on prend du plaisir, dans l'effort, surtout à la fin, quand on sent qu'on en vient à bout


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...mais en fait, ça t'empêche pas de poster à ce que je remarque !!!!



c'est thérapeutique   

_par contre rire me fait extremement mal (ca doit me soulever les cotes cassées des dents que j'aie ou un truc du genre  )_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est la côte pour rentrer chez moi, que je trouve longue et dure. A faire en vélo. Bon, elle est pas si longue, mais elle est vraiment dure.
> Mais je m'ennorgueillis de m'en faire une aussi dure tous les jours, et même souvent deux fois par jour. C'est qu'on prend du plaisir, dans l'effort, surtout à la fin, quand on sent qu'on en vient à bout


Arffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est la côte pour rentrer chez moi, que je trouve longue et dure. A faire en vélo. Bon, elle est pas si longue, mais elle est vraiment dure.
> 
> Mais je m'ennorgueillis de m'en faire une aussi dure tous les jours, et même souvent deux fois par  jour. C'est qu'on prend du plaisir, dans l'effort, surtout à la fin, quand on sent qu'on en vient à bout



Ah oui cette cote ci ! elle est pas si terrible .. quand je descend chez toi c'est tranquile  (bon ok là j'ai besoin d'un médoc je divague  )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est la côte pour rentrer chez moi, que je trouve longue et dure. A faire en vélo. Bon, elle est pas si longue, mais elle est vraiment dure.
> 
> Mais je m'ennorgueillis de m'en faire une aussi dure tous les jours, et même souvent deux fois par  jour. C'est qu'on prend du plaisir, dans l'effort, surtout à la fin, quand on sent qu'on en vient à bout



ca me fait penser à ces courreurs du tour de france dans les cotes et dont les commentateurs disent qu'ils "giclent"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _par contre rire me fait extremement mal (ca doit me soulever les cotes cassées des dents que j'aie ou un truc du genre  )_


Et "autre chose" ? ... ça ne te soulève pas "autre chose" par hasard ??? 
Parce que si : oui ! je cours me faire fraiser ce soir !!!!!


----------



## Fulvio (23 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est la côte pour rentrer chez moi, que je trouve longue et dure. A faire en vélo. Bon, elle est pas si longue, mais elle est vraiment dure.



Cela dit, en étant aussi dure, c'est pas grave qu'elle soit pas si longue. Parce que dure comme elle est, plus longue, elle déchirerait ! Donc, l'un dans l'autre, on s'en contente et c'est déjà très bien.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

(aïe aïe )     :love: 


_c'est pas tout çà mais faut y retourner _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ca me fait penser à ces courreurs du tour de france dans les cotes et dont les commentateurs disent qu'ils "giclent"


...gicler sur leur vélo !!!!!!  ... et après on s'étonne qu'y en a qui se pètent la gueule !!!! (ceux qui suivent surtout !!!)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, en étant aussi dure, c'est pas grave qu'elle soit pas si longue. Parce que dure comme elle est, plus longue, elle déchirerait ! Donc, l'un dans l'autre, on s'en contente et c'est déjà très bien.



et quand ca pleut tu prends quand même la route ?    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, en étant aussi dure, c'est pas grave qu'elle soit pas si longue. Parce que dure comme elle est, plus longue, elle déchirerait ! Donc, l'un dans l'autre, on s'en contente et c'est déjà très bien.


Re-Arffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!   

En fait, la vie est une dure lutte !!!!!


----------



## woulf (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...gicler sur leur vélo !!!!!!  ... et après on s'étonne qu'y en a qui se pètent la gueule !!!! (ceux qui suivent surtout !!!)



Bon, j't'explique: gicler, c'est un mouvement qui est sensé aller vers l'avant; pour l'arrière on dit plutôt chier. 
Mais, et là j'insiste, tu n'as pas complétement tort non plus, car, si le coureur gicle vers l'avant mais ne roule pas assez vite, ça tombe sur la chaussée et dans ce cas, c'est lui qui roule dessus; il en reste parfois un peu pour les suiveurs, mais rarement.

Cette précision méritait d'être faite, il me semble.

PS: à ton âge, point besoin de te faire fraiser, je te suggère plutôt une plaquette de viagra  :love:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j't'explique: gicler, c'est un mouvement qui est sensé aller vers l'avant; pour l'arrière on dit plutôt chier.



D'ou le nom de "sodomie" quand tu vas d'avant en arriere


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j't'explique: gicler, c'est un mouvement qui est sensé aller vers l'avant; pour l'arrière on dit plutôt chier.
> Mais, et là j'insiste, tu n'as pas complétement tort non plus, car, si le coureur gicle vers l'avant mais ne roule pas assez vite, ça tombe sur la chaussée et dans ce cas, c'est lui qui roule dessus; il en reste parfois un peu pour les suiveurs, mais rarement.
> :love:


Bon OK ! Mais tu avoueras que gicler vers l'avant et prendre le risque d'en foutre plein le cadre ou de déraper dessus, c'est un peu violent ! ... sont pas (tous) cons non plus ! 
A mon avis, ils doivent gicler sur le côté ... vers la gauche pour les droitiers et vers la droite pour les gauchers (ils peuvent faire l'inverse, bien entendu, mais ma question est : pourquoi ferait-il l'inverse alors que la préoccupation principale est d'une part de gicler, et d'autrepart, de ne pas se ramasser une gamelle dedans).
N'oublie pas non plus que chez les cyclistes, le "sexe" est codifié : on ne dit pas "mon zob" ou "ma zigounette" mais "ma roue" ... d'ou l'expression pelotonesque : "sucer la roue" !!!
En fait, le Tour de France est une partouze géante : tous en train de se sucer la roue l'un l'autre, ce qui fait qu'après leur passage, faut les auto-pompes pour nettoyer la route ...
Tiens ! ils me font penser à ces escargots qui laissent un énorme et visqueux sillage de bave sur leur passage !!!!  
... c'est des pétés, je te dis !!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon OK ! Mais tu avoueras que gicler vers l'avant et prendre le risque d'en foutre plein le cadre ou de déraper dessus, c'est un peu violent ! ... sont pas (tous) cons non plus !
> A mon avis, ils doivent gicler sur le côté ... vers la gauche pour les droitiers et vers la droite pour les gauchers (ils peuvent faire l'inverse, bien entendu, mais ma question est : pourquoi ferait-il l'inverse alors que la préoccupation principale est d'une part de gicler, et d'autrepart, de ne pas se ramasser une gamelle dedans).
> N'oublie pas non plus que chez les cyclistes, le "sexe" est codifié : on ne dit pas "mon zob" ou "ma zigounette" mais "ma roue" ... d'ou l'expression pelotonesque : "sucer la roue" !!!
> En fait, le Tour de France est une partouze géante : tous en train de se sucer la roue l'un l'autre, ce qui fait qu'après leur passage, faut les auto-pompes pour nettoyer la route ...
> ...



Mouhahahahhaha j'suis bien content d'etre sorti de la cave moi 

Me f'rais bien sucer la roue moi du coup


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Pour te dire, un jour que je suivais un peloton avec ma RAV, j'ai dû mettre les essuie-glaces à fond tellement ça giclait devant !
D'ailleurs, si j'avais pas eu un 4X4, je serais en train de me compter les os au fond du ravin !!!


----------



## woulf (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon OK ! Mais tu avoueras que gicler vers l'avant et prendre le risque d'en foutre plein le cadre ou de déraper dessus, c'est un peu violent ! ... sont pas (tous) cons non plus !
> A mon avis, ils doivent gicler sur le côté ... vers la gauche pour les droitiers et vers la droite pour les gauchers (ils peuvent faire l'inverse, bien entendu, mais ma question est : pourquoi ferait-il l'inverse alors que la préoccupation principale est d'une part de gicler, et d'autrepart, de ne pas se ramasser une gamelle dedans).
> N'oublie pas non plus que chez les cyclistes, le "sexe" est codifié : on ne dit pas "mon zob" ou "ma zigounette" mais "ma roue" ... d'ou l'expression pelotonesque : "sucer la roue" !!!
> En fait, le Tour de France est une partouze géante : tous en train de se sucer la roue l'un l'autre, ce qui fait qu'après leur passage, faut les auto-pompes pour nettoyer la route ...
> ...



je gicle un coup à droite, je gicle un coup à gauche, je fais du boogie woogie...

Naaan, latéralement, ça finit sur leurs cuisses, enfin sur leurs superbes caleçons moulebite d'où leurs cuisses hyper protéinées (merci le pot belge) font enfler le lycra déjà tendu...

Bref, ils pourraient dignement figurer dans un film XXX gay tous ces gus en shorts moulants, moi je vous le dis 

Finalement, je garde mon Rav4 pour faire le tour de France, et d'une c'est moins salissant et de deux on peut enfourner dedans plein d'autostoppeuses


----------



## woulf (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour te dire, un jour que je suivais un peloton avec ma RAV, j'ai dû mettre les essuie-glaces à fond tellement ça giclait devant !
> D'ailleurs, si j'avais pas eu un 4X4, je serais en train de me compter les os au fond du ravin !!!



Ca me fait penser que j'ai plus de pipi à essuie glaces dans le mien, erf


----------



## Grug2 (23 Juin 2004)

elle set dure, longue et elle degouline partout...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

En plus, t'as des excités qui se pognent à deux mains ... faut les voir dans la montée du Ventoux ... et hop un coup à gauche ... et tchac un coup à droite !
J'en ai même vu un qui tenait son guidon avec les dents pour pas se glander !!! 
Parfois y'a même des accidents ... exemple, le gars qui tente de s'arracher son short en néoprène oxygéné et moulant et qui se prend l'élastique en plein zob ! ... ça plaisante pas ces trucs ! 
Mais y'a pire ! le gars qui se pogne dans la descente à 110 à l'heure ... suffit qu'il se finisse dans un virage et après il viendra se plaindre d'avoir laissé ses attributs en haut d'un sapin !!!
... des pétés ! je te dis ! des pétés !!!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Pis cette habitude qu'ils ont de se renifler le trou d'balle en peloton  

Pis deja un nom comme ca "peloton" c'pas propre


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> de deux on peut enfourner plein d'autostoppeuses


Ah. Tu dis ça comme ça, toi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pis deja un nom comme ca "peloton" c'pas propre


Exactement !!!!! ... un "peloton" .... "peloton" ... tu le répètes deux ou trois fois et après tu trouves ça sale et ridicule...!!! 
Peuvent pas dire : "le groupe" ou quelque chose comme ça !!! 
... et dire qu'on va se les taper tout le mois de juillet ...


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Ah non moi je me tappe pas un cycliste, ca se plote, ca gicle, ca chie. Non j'ai assez a faire avec les chats du clan qui sont pas tous tres propre encore


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

En plus, ils disent pas des "pneus", mais des "boyaux" ......!!! Bwêêêêêrrrkkk !

...si ça tombe y'en a qui giclent sur leurs propres boyaux !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Vaut mieux pas qu'il creve (tient encore un beurrrrk) devant toi, sinon t'en prend plein la gueule


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vaut mieux pas qu'il creve (tient encore un beurrrrk) devant toi, sinon t'en prend plein la gueule


  ... arrête ! je vais gerber sur mon clavier !!! ... ça devrait être interdit tous ces "déraillés" !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Pis y'a cette facon de parler de leur conquete feminine au bal du village : J'ai chopé ma gourde dans la musette


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pis y'a cette facon de parler de leur conquete feminine au bal du village : J'ai chopé ma gourde dans la musette


Une "musette " ... redis-le : "une musette" ... tu trouves pas ça con toi ????? 
... ils pelotent ... giclent .... roulent sur leurs boyaux .... jettent leur gourde ... se remplissent leur musette ... déraillent à tours de bras ... et tout ça comme des saucisses emballées dans du lycra .... purée !!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Une "musette " ... redis-le : "une musette" ... tu trouves pas ça con toi ?????
> ... ils pelotent ... giclent .... roulent sur leurs boyaux .... jettent leur gourde ... se remplissent leur musette ... déraillent à tours de bras ... et tout ça comme des saucisses emballées dans du lycra .... purée !!!



Miam saucisse purée    
J'y penserais pour le repas de ce soir


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2004)

Bonjour.
Lamentable !
Ces gicleurs travaillent à la chaîne
sans même se révolter.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Miam saucisse purée
> J'y penserais pour le reaps de ce soir


Excellente idée ... ça préparera le terrain pour les frites de demain !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Remarque dans le genre bien naze, y'a les truffes en pyjama pastis 51, tel des petanquistes, qui balancent des caillasses sur une patinoire pendant qu'on fait faire le menage a d'autres


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2004)

En plus, puisqu'ils (les coureurs du tour) n'ont pas
d'avertisseurs sonores, ils sont obligés, pour prévenir
les autres de l'imminence d'une giclée, de lâcher de gros pets !
Le bonus est que cela les propulse !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Remarque dans le genre bien naze, y'a les truffes en pyjama pastis 51, tel des petanquistes, qui balancent des caillasses sur une patinoire pendant qu'on fait faire le menage a d'autres


Arf ! si on commence à s'intéresser à tous les bofs, on va faire exploser nos compteurs de posts !!!!!  
Attends ! juste une minute, ma femme me dit quelque chose ... euh ! oui chérie .... :love: 


:casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: 

elle vient de me dire de parler des types en RAV4, tongués à mort, qui vont tous les samedis cherchez leur bac de Jup chez Auchan avec un T-shirt MacGé trop petit et la barbe hirsute ... !!!
...Hé Bassman ! tu trouves que ça fait rire ça ?????:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Merde, tu joues au curling et tu fais du velo le dimanche pour "garder" la forme perdue depuis si longtemps ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> En plus, puisqu'ils (les coureurs du tour) n'ont pas
> d'avertisseurs sonores, ils sont obligés, pour prévenir
> les autres de l'imminence d'une giclée, de lâcher de gros pets !
> Le bonus est que cela les propulse !


Rôôôôôôôôôôôôô !!!     :rose: 
ps : m'étonne que je n'y ai pas pensé plus tôt !!!!!!!  
loustic :


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...chez Auchan avec un T-shirt MacGé trop petit et la barbe hirsute ... !!!
> ...Hé Bassman ! tu trouves que ça fait rire ça ?????:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


Auchan va changer de raison sociale :

Au rendez-vous des beaufs.

   :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merde, tu joues au curling et tu fais du velo le dimanche pour "garder" la forme perdue depuis si longtemps ????


Ouais ! mais du vélo d'appart ... en regardant Drucker à la télé !!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Ouh putain la totale


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Auchan va changer de raison sociale :
> Au rendez-vous des beaufs.
> :mouais:


... ça me permet de faire mes courses incognito !!!!!!


----------



## pem (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ça me permet de faire mes courses incognito !!!!!!


 Et le dimanche matin c'est téléfoot ?


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Remarque, en etre conscient c'est deja faire un pas vers la gaie rison


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ouh putain la totale


...ajoute à ça une petite partie de counter strike de temps en temps...!!!

ps : mais non ! c'était pour te faire marcher !!!  (envie de devenir membre d'honneur de la MGZ moi !!!)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

pem a dit:
			
		

> Et le dimanche matin c'est téléfoot ?


Non ! le dimanche matin je karchérise ma RAV4 pour enlever les débris de piétons de la semaine !!!! (si t'attends trop longtemps ça abîme la peinture !)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ajoute à ça une petite partie de counter strike de temps en temps...!!!


Euh ! Bassman ! c'était pour rire hein ! reviens !!!!!!


----------



## pem (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (envie de devenir membre d'honneur de la MGZ moi !!!)


 Compte là-dessus ! Alèm a déjà dû flooder dans tous les forums et prendre le chien de benjamin en otage pour le devenir


----------



## pem (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non ! le dimanche matin je karchérise ma RAV4 pour enlever les débris de piétons de la semaine !!!! (si t'attends trop longtemps ça abîme la peinture !)


 Ben ça tombe bien, avec le vieillissement de la population, tout ce qu'on retrouve c'est des dentiers   (prends pas ça pour toi hein  )


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! si on commence à s'intéresser à tous les bofs, on va faire exploser nos compteurs de posts !!!!!
> Attends ! juste une minute, ma femme me dit quelque chose ... euh ! oui chérie .... :love:
> 
> 
> ...



          

Bon, je vous laisse, je viens de terminé le repas de la fête nationale Luxembourgeoise, j'ai une sieste à entamer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

*Basssssssmmmmmmannnnnnnnn !!!!!!!!!*

Je ne le ferai plus ! j'te jure !!!!!!!   

:rose:


----------



## pem (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *Basssssssmmmmmmannnnnnnnn !!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Je ne le ferai plus ! j'te jure !!!!!!!
> 
> :rose:


 Vu sa signature, tu l'as tellement vexé qu'il a préféré aller se faire crever les tympans à un concert de métallica


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

pem a dit:
			
		

> Vu sa signature, tu l'as tellement vexé qu'il a préféré aller se faire crever les tympans à un concert de métallica


Ouf ! merci pem !!!!!  
Sans toi, je serai resté éveillé toute la nuit pour poster toutes les 5 minutes ...!!!


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

> Bon, je vous laisse, je viens de terminé le repas de la fête nationale Luxembourgeoise, j'ai une sieste à entamer.



zebig il appelle ça la fêtes des nases 

(un vieux fond raciste anti luxembourgeois ??)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

'Tain !!! C'est malin !! Qu'est ce qui t'a pris TheBig de dire des gros mots comme ça ? Pfffffff... Tu me l'a mis dans un de ces états là.  Il tremble, il secoue la tête, émet des borborygmes bizarres, crie de temps à autres, est parcourus de spasmes inquiétants...

Comment ?

Il écoute son walkman ?


Ah. Ben non alors tout va bien.

(pfiouuuuu... ça fait peur tout de même :affraid: )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> zebig il appelle ça la fêtes des nases
> 
> (un vieux fond raciste anti luxembourgeois ??)


Arfffffffff !!!!! Je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement !!!!!!!    
...coïncidence malheureuse !!!!!  

(si si ! je vous jure !!!!!!!)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain !!! C'est malin !! Qu'est ce qui t'a pris TheBig de dire des gros mots comme ça ? Pfffffff... Tu me l'a mis dans un de ces états là.  Il tremble, il secoue la tête, émet des borborygmes bizarres, crie de temps à autres, est parcourus de spasmes inquiétants...


Arf ! s'il était à vélo je dirais : "P'tain fais gaffe ! y va gicler !!!!!"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

M'en fous j'ai mon caoué !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous j'ai mon caoué !


Arf !!!
"Heureusement qu'on avait nos capuches" etc... etc... etc...


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> je cours me faire fraiser ce soir !!!!!



  

Ne me dis pas que le double sens est voulu?! Tu ne vas pas t'y mettre aussi?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que le double sens est voulu?! Tu ne vas pas t'y mettre aussi?!


Mais si ! Mais si ! ..... je me dévergonde tant que je peux encore !!!!!


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais si ! Mais si ! ..... je me dévergonde tant que je peux encore !!!!!


Tiens, ça me fait penser qu'au fond du jardin
la porte du cellier est dégondée.
Du boulot pour dimanche.   :hein:


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais si ! Mais si ! ..... je me dévergonde tant que je peux encore !!!!!


 :affraid:  :affraid: Un homme marié depuis tant d'années!


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid: Un homme marié depuis tant d'années!



Tu me diras peut-être "bah... justement! et marié avec une femme, en plus!"


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

Bah faut bien qu'il s'exite mon thebigounet 

Je viens de lire ce thread, je suis pliée, je pourrais rentrer dans une ptite boite   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Pourquoi petite ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Bah faut bien qu'il s'exite mon thebigounet
> 
> Je viens de lire ce thread, je suis pliée, je pourrais rentrer dans une ptite boite   :love:




C'est ou le champ a remplir pour l'adresse de livraison?  :love:  :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est ou le champ a remplir pour l'adresse de livraison?  :love:  :love:



Attends, si j'arrive à sortir un bras, je me colle une étiquette sur le front  :rateau:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi petite ?



Bah c parce que je suis pas grosse :love: :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

il veut se faire livrer Yoko dans un champ :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il veut se faire livrer Yoko dans un champ :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:




Et en plus je veux le remplir (le champ petit saligaud!)


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

te laisse pas faire yoko, ce type est soporifique


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "bah..."


t'as bien fais de faire ressortir le mot le plus important dans ce cas là


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il veut se faire livrer Yoko dans un champ :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Euh... je préfère dans une bouteille de champ'


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus je veux le remplir (le champ petit saligaud!)



Bah encore heureux que c que le champ, sinon je me laisse pas faire, je te fais ton hiroshima   

Nan mais...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> je te fais ton hiroshima




Arhhh oui encore!  :love:  :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Arhhh oui encore!  :love:  :love:



Mais c qu'il en redemande en plus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Arhhh oui encore! :love: :love:


Euh ! je ne te dérange pas jp ???????????????   
ps pour Yoko : j'ai compris ..... adieu !!!!!   

:love: :love:  bande de nases !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! je ne te dérange pas jp ???????????????
> ps pour Yoko : j'ai compris ..... adieu !!!!!
> 
> :love: :love:  bande de nases !!!!!:rateau:



Mais non mon thebigounet, reviens, c un mazo ce mec, je viens de lui enfoncer une des piquouzes qu'il voulait m'envoyer sur son gros derrière   :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> sur son gros derrière   :rateau:


Arf ! t'es moins fier hein jp !!!!!!!!!    
Yoko : :love:  .........    :sick: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Hiroshima ? En plus elle a des champignons ???? :affraid:  Allez fait pas la tête je plaisante  Et puis si tu veux, je te montrerai mon gros dragon


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hiroshima ? En plus elle a des champignons ???? :affraid:  Allez fait pas la tête je plaisante  Et puis si tu veux, je te montrerai mon gros dragon



Nanan, g pas des champignon 

Et ton dragon il vaut pas celui de thebig, alors je veux pas le voir de toute façon   :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! t'es moins fier hein jp !!!!!!!!!
> Yoko : :love:  .........    :sick: :affraid: :affraid:



Moi un gros derriere alors que je ne porte que des 501 en 40!!!   

C'est pas avec ton 62 baggy que tu va m'impressionner thebig!  


Keskonénaze!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Nanan, g pas des champignon
> 
> Et ton dragon il vaut pas celui de thebig, alors je veux pas le voir de toute façon   :rateau:



Oula.. comme elle s'avance la petite  Le mien il fait 75 cm !!! Ah !!!! Ça t'en bouche un coin hein ? (enfin si tu me passes l'expression bien sûr )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oula.. comme elle s'avance la petite  Le mien il fait 75 cm !!! Ah !!!! Ça t'en bouche un coin hein ? (enfin si tu me passes l'expression bien sûr )


Arfffff ! 75 cms !!!! ... c'est du dragounet ça !!!!


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oula.. comme elle s'avance la petite  Le mien il fait 75 cm !!! Ah !!!! Ça t'en bouche un coin hein ? (enfin si tu me passes l'expression bien sûr )


 et tu te prends pas les pieds dedans ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

G pas encore trouvé de règle assez grande pour celui de mon thebigounet :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

lol ! tu ne crois pas si presque bien dire  (oui bon, j'invente en allant, c'est pratique ) Disons qu'il me marche sur le pied en quelques sortes


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfffff ! 75 cms !!!! ... c'est du dragounet ça !!!!



Ah... bon. Ben je vais me le mettre derrière l'oreille alors :'(


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> G pas encore trouvé de règle assez grande pour celui de mon thebigounet :love:  :rateau:


Ouais ! et pourtant on a utilisé la plus grande règle japonaise qui doit bien faire dans les 2 ou 3 cms !!!!!!!!


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

c'est pas forcement ce qui compte :
voir titre


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! et pourtant on a utilisé la plus grande règle japonaise qui doit bien faire dans les 2 ou 3 cms !!!!!!!!



          :rateau:
Merde, t'en mérite des coups de boule toi, saleté de machine qui veut pas me laisser faire


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Ouais ! et pi ça en rassure pas mal ici non ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas forcement ce qui compte :
> voir titre



Bien d'accord, y'a pas plus dur qu'un dragon thebig©  :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (23 Juin 2004)

Ringo déclare un jour (probablement en 1963), "Well, it's been a hard Day !", soit "Et bien, ça a été une dure journée !". Puis, s'apercevant qu'il fait déjà nuit, ajoute: "... 's Night", ce qui peut être compris à la fois comme "... il fait nuit" ("it's Night") ou comme une forme possessive ("la nuit d'une dure journée"). 
Devant le casse-tête posé par la traduction, les distributeurs français ont préféré le titre cul-cul de "Quatre garçons dans le vent"...


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

"les chats c'est tous des branleurs" CCC


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Ringo déclare un jour (probablement en 1963), "Well, it's been a hard Day !", soit "Et bien, ça a été une dure journée !". Puis, s'apercevant qu'il fait déjà nuit, ajoute: "... 's Night", ce qui peut être compris à la fois comme "... il fait nuit" ("it's Night") ou comme une forme possessive ("la nuit d'une dure journée").
> Devant le casse-tête posé par la traduction, les distributeurs français ont préféré le titre cul-cul de "Quatre garçons dans le vent"...


 que viens faire le mari de sheila dans un concours de bite ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Jaloux ! n'empêche que j'te prends au baby ! Fanny au bar même !


----------



## tatouille (23 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> que viens faire le mari de sheila dans un concours de bite ?


t'as du vider les ballastes parce que la tu coules

 :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j't'explique: gicler, c'est un mouvement qui est sensé aller vers l'avant; pour l'arrière on dit plutôt chier.
> Mais, et là j'insiste, tu n'as pas complétement tort non plus, car, si le coureur gicle vers l'avant mais ne roule pas assez vite, ça tombe sur la chaussée et dans ce cas, c'est lui qui roule dessus; il en reste parfois un peu pour les suiveurs, mais rarement.
> 
> Cette précision méritait d'être faite, il me semble.



Bas les masques :mouais : on t'a reconnu Syd ! :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh Finn !!!! Aurais-tu la décence d'aller mourir dehors si tu veux bien !!!!!
> Tu vois pas qu'un gars qui souffre ça fait désordre dans nos conneries !!!!



j'avais pas vu ton post, mais c'est à croire que tu as une dent contre moi


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas vu ton post, mais c'est à croire que tu as une dent contre moi



Pas qu'une, toute la machoîre :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas vu ton post, mais c'est à croire que tu as une dent contre moi


 et cha va mieux ?


----------



## tatouille (23 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Pas qu'une, toute la machoîre :rateau: :casse:



Ho la ca devient mesquin       

pas la famille pas les amis mais les modos oui !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> En plus, puisqu'ils (les coureurs du tour) n'ont pas
> d'avertisseurs sonores, ils sont obligés, pour prévenir
> les autres de l'imminence d'une giclée, de lâcher de gros pets !



C'est pour çà qu'on appelle le peloton qui est à la bourre "groupetto"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Auchan va changer de raison sociale :
> 
> Au rendez-vous des beaufs.
> 
> :mouais:




  :love: private joke totalement interne à moi-même


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et cha va mieux ?



oui oui : j'ai avancé le ramadan cette année  (jumelée à une grève de la faim forcée  )


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> oui oui : j'ai avancé le ramadan cette année  (jumelée à une grève de la faim forcée  )



Bah ca empeche pas de boire!
Je suis en train de tester un Auchentoshan (single malt) 10 ans d'age triple distiled... je connaisais pas... il est bien...  :love:  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah ca empeche pas de boire!



C'est vrai  :love: 

Par contre pas pratique pour les noix de cajou :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai  :love:
> 
> Par contre pas pratique pour les noix de cajou :hein:



Essaye le guacamole!  
Mais par pitié pas avec un single malt


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah ca empeche pas de boire!



je serais Finn je patienterai un peu  :hosto:




> Je suis en train de tester un Auchentoshan (single malt) 10 ans d'age triple distiled... je connaisais pas... il est bien...  :love:  :love:



wa l'aut hé :style:

 :love: fais tourner


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Essaye le guacamole!
> Mais par pitié pas avec un single malt



mieux vaut avec une paille, dans son état


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Essaye le guacamole!



préfère le tzatiki  

Bon je retourne à Auchan alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je serais Finn je patienterai un peu  :hosto:



Justement non : l'anesthésie ne fait plus effet, donc pas de risque d'interaction. Et puis au pire j'ai quelques mètres à faire pour une petite piquouze  :hosto: .. quoique si ca picole je préfère attendre :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaut avec une paille, dans son état



ca fait plus de 7 heures que j'ai demandé une intraveineuse nom de Zeus !!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je serais Finn je patienterai un peu  :hosto:



Serais tu en train de dire que je connais pas mon boulot toi?   

T'as de la chance que Grug2 soit encore effectif si non tu te prenais un méchant coup de boule!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Justement non : l'anesthésie ne fait plus effet, donc pas de risque d'interaction. Et puis au pire j'ai quelques mètres à faire pour une petite piquouze  :hosto: .. quoique si ca picole je préfère attendre :mouais:



t'inquiete je fais ca les yeux fermés




hips!


pardon....


 :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Essaye le guacamole!



je crois que le repas du soir va être comme midi : nutella© à la louche  :hein:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

Bah voilà, bataille d'anesthésiste


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà, bataille d'anesthésiste



ça va saigner  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

 :casse: 

 :modo:


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Serais tu en train de dire que je connais pas mon boulot toi?
> 
> T'as de la chance que Grug2 soit encore effectif si non tu te prenais un méchant coup de boule!


 Je vais peut-etre lui repayer une semaine à lui 
sinon je le sens ils vont se venger sur moi


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour çà qu'on appelle le peloton qui est à la bourre "groupetto"


Auchan en emporte le vent

Bonne nuit    :rose:


----------



## Yip (23 Juin 2004)

:hosto:  J'arrive  :hosto:

On a besoin de moi ?


Excusez-moi je n'ai pas bien suivi, je suis un peu :sleep: 


Il faut goûter un whisky single malt, c'est bien ça ?  :love: 


Raconte-moi tes malheurs Finn...


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *Basssssssmmmmmmannnnnnnnn !!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Je ne le ferai plus ! j'te jure !!!!!!!
> 
> :rose:



Je suis rentré mon zebigounette. Je te pardonne, tu etais sous l'emprise de l'alcool tout ca;

En attendant metallica a tout peté ce soir, c'etait de la tuerie; Je sens que je vais m'acheter l'enregistrement live sur leur site


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà, bataille d'anesthésiste



C'est pas avec ça qu'on va réveiller le public  
Ils vont nous le jouer à fleurets mouchetés


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait pensé que j'ai faim
> 
> 
> ...cassoulet ou choucroute ??



Tiens mon p'tit, j'ai pensé à toi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Roh !! J'ai donné mon avis aussi ! Je le recommande mais je persiste à dire que c'est pas très prudent quand même


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Merci Finn 

 Meuh t'inquiete pas chaton, je prendrais une choucroute si ca peut te rassurer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Attends... je réfléchis...


euh...


Non. Sans façon !!!!!!  :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Tant pis pour toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

... des pétés ! je te dis ! des pétés ! 
Tour de France l'année dernière ... un gars se glande dans la flotte en ratant son virage ... et que croyez-vous qu'il fasse ? Qu'il essaie de s'en sortir ? ...... ben non !!!! .... *IL GICLE !!!!!!!!!*

Perso, ça me dépasse !!!!!*   *


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Purée !!!! J'm'ai encore fait pipi d'ssus !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Purée !!!! J'm'ai encore fait pipi d'ssus !!!!!


  ... ben ça doit être beau dans les locaux de la MGZ ... fais-moi penser à prendre mes bottes si je viens vous rendre visite !!!!  :love:


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... des pétés ! je te dis ! des pétés !
> Tour de France l'année dernière ... un gars se glande dans la flotte en ratant son virage ... et que croyez-vous qu'il fasse ? Qu'il essaie de s'en sortir ? ...... ben non !!!! .... *IL GICLE !!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Perso, ça me dépasse !!!!!*   *


Ah le Tour !
Certains arrivent même à se shooter au Perrier
et aux nouilles pour la plupart ! Et alors ?   
Ils giclent, ils pètent, ils rotent, ils gerbent...      :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Tu parles ! En plus y'a personne qui me change ma litière ! tu comprends pourquoi on opte pour la terrasse plutôt que pour a cave en ce moment ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ben ça doit être beau dans les locaux de la MGZ ... fais-moi penser à prendre mes bottes si je viens vous rendre visite !!!!  :love:



pfff  encore une blague vaseuses


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

...et en plus, ils adorent la chaleur et la techno !!!!!  
(référence au Four de Transe !!!!! Pffffffffffffff !!!!  :rose: :rateau: )
ps : bien nase celle-là hein ???


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Vi elle est bien naze mais j'aime bien


----------



## pem (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et en plus, ils adorent la chaleur et la techno !!!!!
> (référence au Four de Transe !!!!! Pffffffffffffff !!!!  :rose: :rateau: )
> ps : bien nase celle-là hein ???



arfffff © 
Coup de boule dès que je peux   :love:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ajoute à ça une petite partie de counter strike de temps en temps...!!!
> 
> ps : mais non ! c'était pour te faire marcher !!!  (envie de devenir membre d'honneur de la MGZ moi !!!)


C'est noté :rateau: (Gjouvenat... Alèm... Backcat... et maintenant ZeBig-himself-en personne, on va pouvoir rendre l'accès à la MGZ payant avec de telles stars :love: :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Roh !!!! Mais....  :love:  :love:  :love:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: N'en jetez plus !!! Ou plutôt si : mais là plutôt :


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juin 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à BackCat."


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à BackCat."


 pffff...

Machine du Diable !!!
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à [MGZ] Black Beru."


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Pareil pour moi


----------



## pem (24 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> C'est noté :rateau: (Gjouvenat... Alèm... Backcat... et maintenant ZeBig-himself-en personne, on va pouvoir rendre l'accès à la MGZ payant avec de telles stars :love: :rateau: )



OK, mais cette fois c'est moi qui fait le trésorier, sinon ça va encore passer en Suisse :rateau:   

Explication de la private joke : l'association m4k, filiale de macgamezone inc., a l'essentiel de ses comptes basés en Suisse, et c'est pas une blague


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Menteur ! Les comptes sont en france ! Je le sais on est en train d'étudier comment faire pour détourner la tune et prétexter le vol pour mettre des pubs énôôôôôôôôôrmes partout sous le prétexte qu'il va nous manquer de l'argent !


----------



## Grug (25 Juin 2004)

"Vous devriez me donner des points de réputation avant d'en offrir de nouveau à d'autres." 

je prends aussi les travellers


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

J'peux pas grub, la machine est coincée, sinon je te refesais les chicots que tu exhibes tant sur ton avatar


----------



## pem (25 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Une ch'tite pièce missieurs-dames pour manger et nourrir mes 18 enfants



Va chier !


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Tu pourrais dire merci pem quand meme...


----------



## Grug (25 Juin 2004)

pem a dit:
			
		

> Va chier !


   toi, me cherches pas, tu vas te recoucher tout de suite !


----------



## pem (25 Juin 2004)

méheuuuuuu


----------

